# Newest model of Sage DB



## RossT (Sep 13, 2014)

Hello all,

I am finally ready to buy my very own DB. My plan is to get the machine from Lakeland store in Belfast, hopefully for £1080 (with price matching from Ao.com).

Ive considered Bella Barista and Amazon but have sided with Lakeland due to their 'lifetime guarantee ' and the fact I can return to store rather than via post.

So whats the problem?

I knew there is one machine in store but I'm concerned its the same one I had a look at nearly a year ago when I came close to buying it previously.

Are there any easy to spot differences to the latest model? I dont want to end up with an outdated model for the price of a new one!

Thanks for your help and I look forward to contributing once I join the owners club.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Newer model has a port on the front right that allows the user to descale the machine. Old one didn't.

Some other differences as well but that should a pretty obvious one.

I bought one off display from Lakeland. There were a couple of insignificant dinks in the front of the drip tray and the nice lady ended up knocking 40% off. Price was £939 back then as well.

I think that their default is 10% off for any ex-display, but worth haggling. They will also get you in an unboxed model if you prefer (and one is available).

Excellent machine. Good choice in my opinion.


----------



## RossT (Sep 13, 2014)

Thanks for the reply, that should make things simple. Ill make sure to check it for any visual defects and hope I can keep the desperate look off my face when I try and haggle!


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

NickdeBug said:


> I bought one off display from Lakeland. There were a couple of insignificant dinks in the front of the drip tray and the nice lady ended up knocking 40% off. Price was £939 back then as well.


That's a good deal. Shame my local Lakeland has never even had any in. Very odd situation. I guess because of its position in the sage line up as the machine for people who know what they're doing it perhaps doesn't sell as well as the cheaper models or maybe even the Oracle? It would be interesting to know.


----------



## 7877 (Aug 14, 2014)

I honestly didn't know there was a new and old version. Had mine over a year now from Lakeland and it has the descale thingymabob


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Can somebody please post a photo of this descale port so the rest of us know what one looks like?

Thanks.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Hmmm, think that I need to dig the stainless steel cleaning cloth out!


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Old model (900)









New model (920)


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Ah, recall seeing that now.

While you're at it NickdeBug, what are the other differences between the two models?

Thanks.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

De scale ability and that's it I believe


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

If you take the cover off then you can access a couple of screws that empty the boilers into the drip tray when descaling. The original model came with 12 months supply of filters for the water tank and instructions to return to Sage for descaling every 18-24 months. Lots of negative feedback on this as plenty of places in the US suffered boiler damage when they were shipped in sub-zero conditions and the water in the boilers froze. New system is a doddle, just like the rest of the machine!


----------

